# Intel bill passed House



## Brill (Jul 17, 2019)

Intel budget passed House...delayed because of House BS about racism.

House passes annual intelligence bill

The bill, which was approved in a bipartisan vote Wednesday evening, authorizes funding for the National Security Agency, Central Intelligence Agency, Federal Bureau of Investigation, Office of Director of National Intelligence (DNI) and other key intelligence community agencies.

*The bill also includes a provision meant to incentivize research on deepfake technology – the use of artificial intelligence to fabricate video footage -- and 5G technology.*


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 17, 2019)

lindy said:


> *The bill also includes a provision meant to incentivize research on deepfake technology – the use of artificial intelligence to fabricate video footage -- and 5G technology.*



You know Deepfake is becoming a think when they're talking about it on Sports Radio in Arizona and discussing Jim Carey in the Shining in stead of Jack Nicholson.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 17, 2019)

Intel....they get paid to be wrong......


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Jul 18, 2019)

I hope some of the research is going to go into how to discern them. It's going to be a weird world the more use it gets; the memes will probably be good though.


----------

